# MADE IN USA DOG FOOD



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Due to the too often recalls I see with dog treats and foods, I researched some and found that simply seeing Made in USA does NOT guarantee you that ALL the ingredients are from the USA..
There is a small company in Dublin, GA called Hi Tek Rations, inc. They have grain free foods and foods with grains. This is a small family owned business, never having a recall in 22 years. I questioned them about their sources for food AND packaging, recalls, ownership and if they made cat food...here is their answer.

To answer your questions:

1. Nothing in our products is sourced outside of the USA including the bags.

2. We have NEVER had a recall on any of our products in the 22 years that we have been in business.

3. We are a family owned, family run company and maintain 100% of the stocks.

4. We do make cat food and you can expect to see our cat foods expanding the first of the year in the natural market.

If I can answer any more of your questions, please let me know.

Carron Powell

If you want to look the up go to www.hitekrations.com 
I believe their foods are easy to obtain. My dogs do like it and again, ALL the ingredients are made in the USA...


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My SIL brought a product to Rosie. It is called Lickety Stik and is made by Pet Safe in the USA. It looks and works like a roller-ball deodorate stick. He said that dog trainers are using it for training. One calorie to 10 licks. Treat without making them fat. Rosie loved it the first day, but yesterday didn't want to lick it. I can't read the label (way to small letters) but it is probably just like beef broth in a bottle. SIL owns Saco and Pet Safe is an offshoot. He doesn't have any interest in Pet Safe, so am not recommending--just curious if anyone has seen this product.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> My SIL brought a product to Rosie. It is called Lickety Stik and is made by Pet Safe in the USA. It looks and works like a roller-ball deodorate stick. He said that dog trainers are using it for training. One calorie to 10 licks. Treat without making them fat. Rosie loved it the first day, but yesterday didn't want to lick it. I can't read the label (way to small letters) but it is probably just like beef broth in a bottle. SIL owns Saco and Pet Safe is an offshoot. He doesn't have any interest in Pet Safe, so am not recommending--just curious if anyone has seen this product.


I have not Lucile!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I just looked up the food and we don't have in it my area I think eventually I'm going to go back to Acana even tho the kibble size is big. I like the manufacturing process and the quality of the food.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Suzi said:


> I just looked up the food and we don't have in it my area I think eventually I'm going to go back to Acana even tho the kibble size is big. I like the manufacturing process and the quality of the food.


I think you can purchase the food from Amazon.com, free shipping depending on size, etc. I have done this and it comes quickly..the food you are mentioning is good too..whatever you like..


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Acana & Orijen are the same company and TOP OF THE LINE.

My dog is on this right now due to the fact that I had a kidney scare (serious one) due to diet. 

Problem is, not many food brands are "Vet Recommended" and what does that mean anyways? 

This past week I've learned that ANYONE can start their own dog food company, claim it's "all natural, the best, holistic, blah, blah, blah" But so what? Who are these people? And how do we know it's nutritionally balanced??? We don't. That is CRAZY and scary.

I was feeding "Lotus" and it's CRAP. Sorry if I'm offending anyone, but it is. Because it's not properly balanced, it can cause many serious health conditions including organ shut-down and failure. 

All I can say is, do your research. Acana and Orijen have won "medical" awards and are recognized globally by Vets, scientists, and nutritionists. Is it the best for my dog? I don't know.....I'll see. 

It's a shame what's happened to pet foods in some ways. We've advanced and have more knowledge and know that choosing a healthier lifestyle is better for us and for our pets, but where does it stop?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

West End Girl said:


> Acana & Orijen are the same company and TOP OF THE LINE.
> 
> My dog is on this right now due to the fact that I had a kidney scare (serious one) due to diet.
> 
> ...


Now you're talking ,made in Canader eehhh . Rule no. one don't listen to vets when it comes to food.


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> Now you're talking ,made in Canader eehhh . Rule no. one don't listen to vets when it comes to food.


You know Dave.....I don't know WHO to believe anymore. I feel like the clients I see who are overwhelmed and bombarded with information on baby formulas, baby cereals, etc.......

Same with dog food.

All I know is my dog became EXTREMELY ill on Lotus dry dog food.

When I did an internet search on "Vet Recommended" dog foods, well......you can guess what appeared. Big fat ZERO.

I'm weary and suspect of every food out there. Will Orijen/Acana be any better? Don't know. Oddly enough, I ran into a Scottish Terrier breeder at the store tonight who told me she SWEARS by Acana/Orijen as her dogs LOVE it, have had ZERO health problems, and it's one of the BEST foods on the market. SHe also told me that one of her dogs died of kidney failure years ago from a "holistic" top of the line food, so she has been VERY careful and selective about dog foods ever since.

There's one website that has ALL of the dog food brands and rates them AND has client reviews. It's helpful, but how reliable is it?

My Cats are on Wellness & are fine. And Wellness is NOT Vet recommended!

The Vet offices stock Royal Canin Vet Exclusive or Hills food. But then, I was at a Vet clinic yesterday (not mine) and there was a woman returning a bag of dog food she bought because her dog reacted negatively to it. And it was VET recommended.

Confusion and frustration is where I'm at!


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Dave, I'd also love to know why you don't recommend listening to Vets when it comes to food? Is it because they tend not to specialize in nutrition?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

West End Girl said:


> Dave, I'd also love to know why you don't recommend listening to Vets when it comes to food? Is it because they tend not to specialize in nutrition?


You got er. Most don't know much about it at all. I have three vets that don't have a clue. They promote whoever comes knocking on their door with the best kickbacks. If you want to find out about nutrition leave it up to a nutritionist. I use Sabine at The Dog Food Project / Better Dog Care. A number of us here have used her . She does consultations online. Very inexpensive. She studies the dog food companies religiously. As far as kibble goes , it will always be the low end of the totem pole, but Champion makes some of the best. When you say "vet recommended," you are looking in the wrong place. Lots of good reading at Sabine's site http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=dog_food_reviews


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

My vets recommend and feed Science Diet..Nuff said! I take my own food when I board my dogs. Same as doctor's don't know nutrition, vets don't know nutrition..that is not their focus. Just look at how hard the ABC Dr. argued with Dr. Oz about arsenic in the apple juice.. now who is apologizing? Dave is right, you need a specialist if you really want to know about nutrition, or go on one of the sites and learn how to read the ingredients labels..(hint...meal has more protien than meat...go figure)..
My idea was that all the ingredients are local (USA) not imported. Some of the supplements in the better dog foods come from China, so the reports have said. 

FDA needs to be revamped and overhauled...but there is no money for that. Until that happens, you are the best advocate for your dog and I think a good starting place is knowing where the ingredients in your pet's food comes from...JMHO. For treats, you can easily bake and over cook chicken breasts, thighs, etc., the use those for treats..much purer even if it is not organic, than what is processed and bagged and put on shelves.. OFF SOAP BOX...(thanks Linda for that)..


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Well said Flynn. Yeah with suppliments, it's best to use human grade when possible, there is next to no regulation on suppliments in the pet food industry. Hey look what I just got from my House of Nutrition http://www.houseofnutrition.com/fdaonwarpath.html


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Your thread got me thinking so I wrote Castor & Pollux. They make Ultramix and Organix. Ruffles eats Ultramix and loves it. Their food is made in the USA but I asked about their sources for the food and this is their response...

Hi Todd,

Thanks for your email! We choose the best quality ingredients from the best sources both domestically and internationally. Over 95% of our ingredients are from the US and Canada but sometimes, the highest quality is from other countries. We source the best quality ingredients from the best producers and regardless of where they come from each and every ingredient must meet our own rigorous quality standards. There are times when we, like other pet food companies, can only get particular ingredients from China - certain vitamins and minerals for example. All our ingredients are tested upon arrival, samples are tested throughout production and all finished product is tested for toxins and contaminants before we release it for sale. The quality and safety of our food is our #1 priority and we would never compromise our commitment to the wellbeing of our four-legged family members by using anything less than the best available ingredients in their food.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

LoudRam said:


> Your thread got me thinking so I wrote Castor & Pollux. They make Ultramix and Organix. Ruffles eats Ultramix and loves it. Their food is made in the USA but I asked about their sources for the food and this is their response...
> 
> Hi Todd,
> 
> Thanks for your email! We choose the best quality ingredients from the best sources both domestically and internationally. Over 95% of our ingredients are from the US and Canada but sometimes, the highest quality is from other countries. We source the best quality ingredients from the best producers and regardless of where they come from each and every ingredient must meet our own rigorous quality standards. There are times when we, like other pet food companies, can only get particular ingredients from China - certain vitamins and minerals for example. All our ingredients are tested upon arrival, samples are tested throughout production and all finished product is tested for toxins and contaminants before we release it for sale. The quality and safety of our food is our #1 priority and we would never compromise our commitment to the wellbeing of our four-legged family members by using anything less than the best available ingredients in their food.


That is correct, many pet food companies get the SUPPLEMENTS from China..I don't want anything from China, including the packaging. My dog food company says all ingredients come from the USA..Check it out www.hitekrations.com I emailed them and their response was definite, no excuses..
I know it is not easy to find, but can be ordered on line and sometimes shipped free..
check it out on Amazon.com..


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

LoudRam said:


> Your thread got me thinking so I wrote Castor & Pollux. They make Ultramix and Organix. Ruffles eats Ultramix and loves it. Their food is made in the USA but I asked about their sources for the food and this is their response...
> 
> Hi Todd,
> 
> Thanks for your email! We choose the best quality ingredients from the best sources both domestically and internationally. Over 95% of our ingredients are from the US and Canada but sometimes, the highest quality is from other countries. We source the best quality ingredients from the best producers and regardless of where they come from each and every ingredient must meet our own rigorous quality standards. There are times when we, like other pet food companies, can only get particular ingredients from China - certain vitamins and minerals for example. All our ingredients are tested upon arrival, samples are tested throughout production and all finished product is tested for toxins and contaminants before we release it for sale. The quality and safety of our food is our #1 priority and we would never compromise our commitment to the wellbeing of our four-legged family members by using anything less than the best available ingredients in their food.


I wonder if you might ask them which ingredient/supplements they can only get from China?????? I would be most interested in hearing this and then asking my company the same question on those particular ingredients!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I wonder why if the dog food companies use only the highest quality food, why do they need added vitamins and minerals. Humans that eat a balanced diet do not need supplements unless there is some underlying need. It is like cereals, after processing they spray on the vitamins. None of which are natural to the grain or are destroyed in the processing.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

LoudRam said:


> Your thread got me thinking so I wrote Castor & Pollux. They make Ultramix and Organix. Ruffles eats Ultramix and loves it. Their food is made in the USA but I asked about their sources for the food and this is their response...
> 
> Hi Todd,
> 
> Thanks for your email! We choose the best quality ingredients from the best sources both domestically and internationally. Over 95% of our ingredients are from the US and Canada but sometimes, the highest quality is from other countries. We source the best quality ingredients from the best producers and regardless of where they come from each and every ingredient must meet our own rigorous quality standards. There are times when we, like other pet food companies, can only get particular ingredients from China - certain vitamins and minerals for example. All our ingredients are tested upon arrival, samples are tested throughout production and all finished product is tested for toxins and contaminants before we release it for sale. The quality and safety of our food is our #1 priority and we would never compromise our commitment to the wellbeing of our four-legged family members by using anything less than the best available ingredients in their food.


Good question , is it Todd or Debbie ? I got wondering about this need to source out to other countries , so I checked with Sabine on your response from Castor and Pollux. . Here's her take on this. ....
"It's true that certain vitamin/mineral pre-mixes aren't produced domestically, or if they are blended here, they may still contain components that are made elsewhere. it's all a huge gray area.

However, Castor & Pollux is one company I've come to know as pretty trustworthy and always forthcoming with answers. I don't recommend their dry foods much because they mostly all contain barley, but they are certainly nice quality"


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I am concerned with the statement about only getting certain particular ingredients from CHINA???? Which ingredient(s)???


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Wonder if the human supplements also have ingredients from China?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Wonder if the human supplements also have ingredients from China?


No that's why Sabine recommends using human suppliments. Not like using Iams probiotics. for an example.


----------



## daszy (Aug 1, 2010)

This might help some people:

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> My SIL brought a product to Rosie. It is called Lickety Stik and is made by Pet Safe in the USA. It looks and works like a roller-ball deodorate stick. He said that dog trainers are using it for training. One calorie to 10 licks. Treat without making them fat. Rosie loved it the first day, but yesterday didn't want to lick it. I can't read the label (way to small letters) but it is probably just like beef broth in a bottle. SIL owns Saco and Pet Safe is an offshoot. He doesn't have any interest in Pet Safe, so am not recommending--just curious if anyone has seen this product.


This was just on Good Morning America this week! There was a segment on Best Pet Products of 2011. It looked interesting-it's all natural and low calorie but I wasn't quick enough to write the name down, so thanks Lucile.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

daszy said:


> This might help some people:
> 
> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com


Welcome, do you have pictures of your dog?


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Some thoughts from Europe about US made dogfood... European Union regulations are pretty strict so all dog food produced in EU goes through tough procedures. In Germany an Switzerland, reputable dog food manufacturers have certificates for almost all ingrediens that go into the petfood. You can read the original certificates on their web pages. Bosch and Biomill are such producers. 
You can buy dogfood from US in all EU countries but there were some serious problems with certain ingredients. For example, Eaglepack dog kibble was on market, but is was withdrawn after authorities in Bruxelles found that it conatins something (I can't remenber what) in excess, a substance the is compeltely banned in EU. In my country we can buy only Taste of the Wild and Canidae. I used to buy TOTW, but after six months on that food, my boy got sick. I switched to Farmina's Natural&Delicious (made in Italy) and it is much, much better. It contains 28 percent od deboned fresh meat and eaqual quantity of dehidrated meat (chicken, lamb, wild boar, herring), potatoes as carb source, chicken fat an variety of dried fruits and vegetables -some kind of european Orijen. When you open the bag it doesn't stink, but it smells like real meat. I also buy Ziwipeak Dog Cuisine from New Zealand, treats from Germany (pure dehidrated duck, chicken or rabbit filets). 
People from Europe usually have a lot of problems with food in US. I lived in DC for four years and first thing my american doctor told me is to completly avoid any kind of meat which is not labeled as organically grown. He explained that farmers in US still use a lot of growth hormones and antibiotics in animal feed, which is banned in Europe long time ago so european bodies are not used to it. I foolowed his advice and everything was OK, but my coleague didn't and she ended up with severe hormonal imballance a lot of extra weight and three sizes bigger breasts. 
I guess similar thing is with dog food.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

rokipiki said:


> Some thoughts from Europe about US made dogfood... European Union regulations are pretty strict so all dog food produced in EU goes through tough procedures. In Germany an Switzerland, reputable dog food manufacturers have certificates for almost all ingrediens that go into the petfood. You can read the original certificates on their web pages. Bosch and Biomill are such producers.
> You can buy dogfood from US in all EU countries but there were some serious problems with certain ingredients. For example, Eaglepack dog kibble was on market, but is was withdrawn after authorities in Bruxelles found that it conatins something (I can't remenber what) in excess, a substance the is compeltely banned in EU. In my country we can buy only Taste of the Wild and Canidae. I used to buy TOTW, but after six months on that food, my boy got sick. I switched to Farmina's Natural&Delicious (made in Italy) and it is much, much better. It contains 28 percent od deboned fresh meat and eaqual quantity of dehidrated meat (chicken, lamb, wild boar, herring), potatoes as carb source, chicken fat an variety of dried fruits and vegetables -some kind of european Orijen. When you open the bag it doesn't stink, but it smells like real meat. I also buy Ziwipeak Dog Cuisine from New Zealand, treats from Germany (pure dehidrated duck, chicken or rabbit filets).
> People from Europe usually have a lot of problems with food in US. I lived in DC for four years and first thing my american doctor told me is to completly avoid any kind of meat which is not labeled as organically grown. He explained that farmers in US still use a lot of growth hormones and antibiotics in animal feed, which is banned in Europe long time ago so european bodies are not used to it. I foolowed his advice and everything was OK, but my coleague didn't and she ended up with severe hormonal imballance a lot of extra weight and three sizes bigger breasts.
> I guess similar thing is with dog food.


This is good to know. I do believe the hormones in chicken and other meats have hormonal imbalances and are not good for people or animals. 
Most of the recalled foods we have seen here I BELIEVE have come from China, or at least the ingredients have, so I personally avoid anything made in that country. Since we import so much I was interested in foods made wholly in the USA..it was not a slam at other countries as I do know some have more strict food standards than the USA. I found HiTek Rations in Dublin Georgia USA had foods with my requirement. If I find better foods from another country I would probably try them. Thanks for letting me know!

Has anyone in the USA or Canada tried the Farminas?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I am again subscribing to The Whole Dog Journal, I love their information in general and they have many articles on foods. (They recently had articles on aggression.) It is advertising free and you can get it on line or hard copy. I am sure most of you know about it..but if you want to take a look, just google THE WHOLE DOG JOURNAL. Year subscription is 20.00 on the one I got..


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pipersmom said:


> This was just on Good Morning America this week! There was a segment on Best Pet Products of 2011. It looked interesting-it's all natural and low calorie but I wasn't quick enough to write the name down, so thanks Lucile.


Some people at our training center have been using this... especially those with short dogs!:biggrin1:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I researched before getting a dog what was best. There were so many option, with grain, with no grain, with additives, etc and even more recalls that I decided to go with Raw. I buy some/most of Bumi (and now Toby)'s food at Miller Foods (Oma's Pride) and the rest at the normal supermarket. I just discovered last night that he likes Goat 
I don't trust Vets to recommend dog Food. :nono:

Even for my children, I never fed them store purchased baby food. All they evern ate was Home made natural.


----------



## daszy (Aug 1, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Welcome, do you have pictures of your dog?


Just created an album.


----------

